# Mental Health and Nutrients in Diet



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Here is something I found by accident. It's something new and interesting for those struggling with depression and mental illness.

I am not a doctor. I am not trained in the field. If you like this video and think you want to try these new ideas, please consult your physician or mental health care professional. Do not go off your meds and try this on your own...please. That can be extremely dangerous. 

Psychologist Professor Offers Surprisingly Dramatic Evidence of Nutrients for Mental Illness | NLP Discoveries


----------



## ShatteredStill (Dec 20, 2016)

Diet plays a huge role in so many things. When I was doing chronic pain support I came across a lot of people who had been 'disabled' for years, tested & treated for all kinds of ailments only to find it was a deficiency...often D or B complex. Standard GP tests don't often go into enough detail to uncover these things. It takes specialist testing.

I found that my big problem with any kind of 'health' diet was I went crazy, being so very strict. For me, the answer is adding the important foods & just making sure I consume enough everyday. Broccoli, spinach, yogurt, blueberry, kiwi, fish, wholegrains, green tea, walnuts etc. Just find the foods you like, or at least don't mind, from the major 'health' groups. I have arthritis & chronic pain so I'm a bit more anti inflammatory focused. I also take supplements. Magnesium is good for nerve pain, turmeric for inflammation etc...you get the idea.


----------

